# Basketball: #1 UConn vs #3 Stanford



## rmfagan (Nov 15, 2013)

Had the opportunity to shoot the reigning National Champion UConn women's basketball team in their first test of the season against #3 Stanford. Only my second time shooting basketball. Some of my favorites below. Any commentary or critique is greatly appreciated.


----------



## rmfagan (Nov 15, 2013)

Few more...


----------

